# Working Line Size Standards



## Marzidotes (Jun 18, 2015)

I have a male german/czech and a female german; both are working line. Is there a standard size that applies to working lines? They are built nicely, he being solid and muscular looking and she being leaner. But, I'm worried about their weights. He is over a year and weighs 61 pounds. She just turned a year and weighs 50. Is this normal and the rest in weight and size will come? They just look so much smaller than other GSDs I've seen around. Thanks for your input.....worried mom here!.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

This link has the SV standard
The German SV Standard - German Shepherd Guide

Your female is slightly above the low end of the standard. I believe your male is currently a bit under, however he is still young and will most likely add a few more pounds as he matures. I wouldn't worry about comparing as many gsds out there are over sized or just over weight.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Sounds small to me. My 1 year old w/l German/Czech female weighs 63 lbs and about 23" tall and she was the smallest of her litter.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Yes they can be small. How tall are they at the shoulder?


----------



## Marzidotes (Jun 18, 2015)

She is 23". I will measure him, but he is a good inch taller than her. Thanks much


----------



## Marzidotes (Jun 18, 2015)

Does she have the "boxy, stout" build like my male or is she the longer, leaner look? This is really interesting to me. I'm new to working line, so I'm a bit insecure. Thanks for your response


----------



## Marzidotes (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks for the link Nigel.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

the Czech line dogs tend to mature a little more slowly. My Czech line male didn't finish filling out until 4 years old. He was about that weight at 1 year. He's on the smaller side of the standard, 24 3/4" and 76 lbs. 

Your dogs can easily be within standard by the time they are mature


----------



## Marzidotes (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm not sure how to reply yet to each comment, but thanks so much everyone for your input. I feel better and understand that while a bit on the small side they are still within standard. What they lack in size, they sure do make up for otherwise. Panic resolved - Thank you!!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

If you click on the Quote you can reply to people.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Marzidotes said:


> I'm not sure how to reply yet to each comment, but thanks so much everyone for your input. I feel better and understand that while a bit on the small side they are still within standard. What they lack in size, they sure do make up for otherwise. Panic resolved - Thank you!!


It's too soon to say that your male is on the small side. He has at least 2 years of growing left, possibly 3. They stop getting height when the growth plates close, approx 18 months. Then they start adding muscle mass.

]


----------



## Marzidotes (Jun 18, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> If you click on the Quote you can reply to people.



did i do it?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Marzidotes said:


> did i do it?


Yes.


----------

